# DirectX 11 massive issue



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

I recently fixed a sound problem which has been occurring on my PC but along the way, it was suggested to me that I remove DirectX 11 as this may be causing an issue with my sound card.

I'll give you an idea of how I uninstalled DirectX 11 - like this: How to Uninstall DirectX 11 | eHow.com

I've tried reinstalling using 'dxwebsetup.exe' but I get the following error message when trying to install *"An internal system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine the problem"*

This is what it says inside my DXError.log file:

*--------------------
[11/26/11 19:40:58] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\D3DCompiler_36.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:00] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\d3dx10_37.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:01] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\D3DCompiler_38.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:02] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\D3DX9_39.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:04] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\XAudio2_2.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:05] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\XAPOFX1_3.dll.

--------------------
[11/26/11 19:41:08] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1272, function: CabCallback

Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.



Unable to delete C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DXF26C.tmp\D3DCompiler_43.dll.

--------------------
[12/16/11 00:30:44] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/16/11 00:30:44] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/16/11 00:31:10] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/16/11 00:31:10] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/16/11 00:33:12] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Sections are not initialized.

--------------------
[12/16/11 00:33:12] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:17:46] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:17:46] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:18:00] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:18:00] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:22:15] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:22:15] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:31:04] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 189, function: GetDXVersion

Failed API: RegQueryValueEx()
Error: (2) - The system cannot find the file specified.



Current DirectX may be a older version which does not have the version value in the registry.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:31:04] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 4751, function: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation

GetDXVersion() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:31:04] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:31:04] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:32:44] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:32:44] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:33:09] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:33:09] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:36:42] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Sections are not initialized.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:36:42] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:46:42] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:46:42] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 20:47:15] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 20:47:15] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:26:16] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 22:26:16] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:26:36] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 22:26:36] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:27:49] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Sections are not initialized.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:27:49] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:33:35] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 189, function: GetDXVersion

Failed API: RegQueryValueEx()
Error: (2) - The system cannot find the file specified.



Current DirectX may be a older version which does not have the version value in the registry.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:33:35] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 4751, function: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation

GetDXVersion() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:33:35] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:33:35] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:34:25] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 189, function: GetDXVersion

Failed API: RegQueryValueEx()
Error: (2) - The system cannot find the file specified.



Current DirectX may be a older version which does not have the version value in the registry.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:34:25] module: dxupdate(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 4751, function: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation

GetDXVersion() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:34:25] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:34:25] module: dsetup32(Sep 4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:47:35] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Sections are not initialized.

--------------------
[12/18/11 22:47:35] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/18/11 23:57:33] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/18/11 23:57:33] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

--------------------
[12/19/11 22:33:33] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 352, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine

Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.



--------------------
[12/19/11 22:33:33] module: DXWSetup(Mar 30 2011), file: psheets.cpp, line: 705, function: PreinstDlgProc

CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.

*

Sorry for the length of that.

If anyone could help me that would be great. If it is possible to do this without having to backup my files and reinstall Windows then that would be even better.

Thanks,
Jake.


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

What GPU do you have? Download the latest display drivers first.


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for your response.

It is an "XFX ATI Radeon HD 4890 1024MB GDDR5"

Jake.


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't believe the 4890 supports DX 11.

10.1 maybe, which shares a few features with DX 11, but I'm pretty sure you need the HD 5xxx series to get DX 11 support.


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

It's strange because it supported it before and even though I manually uninstalled it, it still shows up as me having DirectX 11 in dxdiag.

Also, I updated my display drivers, restarted and then tried to install DirectX again but it gave me the same error.


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

bumped


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Have a look here:

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk.../Pages/ati-radeon-hd-4890-specifications.aspx 

It doesn't state support for DX 11, but for 10.1


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Is there any way I can install any of the DirectX versions? As previously mentioned, I manually uninstalled it and using the dx installer does not work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Operating system are you running?
If it's XP as listed in your profile dx10 nor dx11 are supported by it.


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, that must be old.

I'm running Windows 7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Download: DirectX Redist (August 2009) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
And the June update
Download: DirectX Redist (June 2010) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Now it depends on how bad the registry is hacked on if it will install or not.

Did you happen to make a back up copy of the registry before making any changes?


----------



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm still getting the same error with the installer 

I also did not make any backup to my registry.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look for a system restore point from a date before the registry edit?


----------

